# Jacksonville, Florida has puppy mill rescues!



## Kathie

These are not Havanese but Maltese/Shih-Tzu mixes that were seized from a puppy mill a few months ago. They have been nursed back to health and are ready for adoption. I saw a short video clip and there are some adorable dogs. One of them was doing the Havanese hop! We are so tempted but have my father with dementia with us now so we don't really have much energy left to train a puppy mill dog - wish we did.

I'm not good at cutting and pasting links but if you're interested the website is jacksonville.com/video You will have to scroll down to find the one about the puppy mills dogs. The phone number of the Animal Care & Protective Services where they are being held is (904)255-7387. They were very careful to say that these dogs will require probably more money than a regular dog after the initial $80 adoption fee. I think they have 47 dogs.


----------



## good buddy

http://jacksonville.com/video/news/metro/2010-07-14/watch-dogs-puppy-mill-available-adoption


----------



## LuvCicero

There are some cute dogs on that video. I hope they all find loving homes soon.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Christy! I think I may call in a week or so to see if they are all getting adopted. My heart breaks for these little guys that spent their lives in small cages.


----------



## Kathie

:bump:


----------



## galaxie

Aww. Sweet babies! I wish we had room for another one.
The first little dog I fell in love with was my ex-boyfriend's black Shih Tzu x Maltese, Bobby! He was a sweet boy, full of spunk and love! He wiggled his way into my heart really quickly. He lived to be 19!


----------

